# Well......we as a country took one more step........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

......closer to the brink of no return. Seems like those in office want to destroy what once was a great country. 

https://www.yahoo.com/politics/live-blog-nation-reacts-to-supreme-court-ruling-122504767196.html


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper:
God help us if "Da Bitch" gets elected president. It is almost a certainty that the next president will be nominating judges to the Supreme Court along with the federal bench. Shaping the judiciary for decades to come.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

> ......closer to the brink of no return. Seems like those in office want to destroy what once was a great country.


Not all of them,,,
But Obama certainly does.

So does Hillary.

They are all looking many years into the future where political boundaries have disappeared.

It's like so many future-fiction books I have read,,,
Corporations will eventually rule the world.

Governments will fade as they become more meaningless.

Don't fool yourselves into thinking the Republicans are any better,,,
They are just another big dog fighting for the big bone.

The day they come back into power,,,
They will be indistinguishable from the Democrats.

The whole thing about "one world" is becoming reality,,,
And the Dems are racing the Reps to see who gets to run it.

I'm actually glad I'm almost 64 years old,,,
I won't be around for the start of it.

I pity the Gen-Xers and their children,,,
But they don't seem to care,,,
So why should I.

Aarond

.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I do agree it is a step back and further evidence of the moral decline in this country. I also think many of them will regret this day after going through a bitter divorce. The divorce attorneys will have a whole new batch of clients.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rustygun:


> I do agree it is a step back and further evidence of the moral decline in this country. I also think many of them will regret this day after going through a bitter divorce. The divorce attorneys will have a whole new batch of clients.


That's the reason we have so many asinine laws and issues in this country, to provide a steady revenue stream for the "Liars for Hire". Who also happen to be the politicians who write these idiotic laws which are responsible for those ridiculous court decisions.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> God help us if "Da Bitch" gets elected president. It is almost a certainty that the next president will be nominating judges to the Supreme Court along with the federal bench. Shaping the judiciary for decades to come.


We can only hope she will be as disappointed in her appointment as I am sure Bush is in his appointment of Roberts.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am in favor of gay marriage. It's not the government's job to tell adults how many rounds their magazines may hold or who they may marry. That said, SCOTUS got it wrong. This is a decision for states.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

So if you want you can marry your brother but not your sister? How about first cousins or favorite nieces? This country is most definitely circling the drain and I am glad that I am old enough that I won't have to see the end of it.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rustygun:


> We can only hope she will be as disappointed in her appointment as I am sure Bush is in his appointment of Roberts.


The only good thing I can say about Roberts is that he ruled in our favor on the 2nd Amendment being an individual right. It is highly unlikely that Ginsburg, Breyer, Kagan, or Sotomayor will ever rule in our favor. The "Left" never seems to be disappointed with any of their justices. It's a shame that Senate Republicans confirm them. They should grow a spine and "Bork" their nominees for a change.

The Republicans did good with Scalia, Thomas and Alito hopefully we will get more of them if a Republican is elected president. One things for sure the Democratic Party and all that they stand for are our enemies. Doesn't matter if it's "Da Bitch" or the "Black Militant" they are all the same. Our only hope is the Republican Party. A multi party system would be a disaster, and a vote for a 3rd party is a vote for the Democrats. The Democrats all seem to coalesce behind their chosen candidates. While disgruntled Republicans are more than willing to vote 3rd party or just stay home on election day. I too am disappointed in the spineless leadership of the Republicans and their establishment candidates, but the alternative is indeed far worse. Just look at all the damage that the "Black Militant" has done to this country so far. Just try to imagine if he had the House and Senate behind him for his full term instead of two years.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

goldwing:


> So if you want you can marry your brother but not your sister? How about first cousins or favorite nieces? This country is most definitely circling the drain and I am glad that I am old enough that I won't have to see the end of it.


How about polygamy or beastiality?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

goldwing said:


> So if you want you can marry your brother but not your sister? How about first cousins or favorite nieces? This country is most definitely circling the drain and I am glad that I am old enough that I won't have to see the end of it.
> 
> GW


Don't forget dogs, horses, and street signs. Somehow, I think God knew what he was doing when he gave one sex a garage and another the car to put in it.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> Don't forget dogs, horses, and street signs. Somehow, I think God knew what he was doing when he gave one sex a garage and another the car to put in it.


Dogs, horses and street signs aren't consenting adults. I don't plan on giving my Labrador a Glock any time soon.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, so if it's now okay to marry your same sex, how's about being able to marry more than one person at a time? 

Hell.....If I had married three women, I could have retired, well......a really, really long time ago. :smt033


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> Okay, so if it's now okay to marry your same sex, how's about being able to marry more than one person at a time?
> 
> Hell.....If I had married three women, I could have retired, well......a really, really long time ago. :smt033


If I'd never married I could have retired 10 years ago. 20 years driving submarines will do that for you.

I don't have a moral problem with polygamy or polyandry. Finding more than one other person I could agree with enough to stay married would be hard.

I come at this from a small "l" libertarian point of view. It's none of your business who I live with our sleep with, just as it's none of your business that I have multiple 60 round magazines for my AR-15. I can see where the government has business restricting sexual relations at a certain level of consanguinity. But even that limit feels somehow wrong. Some states allow first cousins to marry others don't. The Constitution requires all states to recognize the marriages of other states.

As the Gipper said, "Government isn't the answer to the problem. Government is the problem."


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

White House in rainbow lights after SCOTUS marriage equality... | www.whio.com


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You might as well marry your fishing buddy. 
Whoever dies first, the other collects his pension.

On one condition, NO SEX AFTER FISHING
:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> View attachment 1326
> 
> 
> White House in rainbow lights after SCOTUS marriage equality... | www.whio.com


Never in my life would I have thought that I would have ever seen the White House displayed in such a way.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Never in my life would I have thought that I would have ever seen the White House displayed in such a way.


For the whole world to view, unbelievable!!


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

This is proof positive that the SCOTUS is politically polluted and corrupt.
I cannot think of something less important for SCOTUS to be ruling on.

People will always couple no matter what.

As individuals I bear gays no malice they deserve all the basic rights along with the rest of humanity but as a group I have lost respect for them.
Sex is not a civil liberty sex just IS. 
Any group that would jump directly into bed with the federal government like they did will never get an ounce of real respect.
Gay is not a race or religion and it is barely even a culture...........gay is a sexual preference/orientation.
What little culture there is ,is based on nothing but sex for pleasure.

It is not possible to have a more shallow agenda.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Gays and lesbians are one of the most influential, best-connected, best-funded, and best organized interest groups in modern politics, and have attained more legislative victories, political power, and popular favor in less time than virtually any other group in American history.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

pic said:


> Gays and lesbians are one of the most influential, best-connected, best-funded, and best organized interest groups in modern politics, and have attained more legislative victories, political power, and popular favor in less time than virtually any other group in American history.


They have nothing better to do and money to do it. They don't have kids so all their money, time, and resources can go into promoting themselves. Ask a mother and father these days with kids to attend a political function or donate money for a cause they just cant do it. There is not enough time in the day for average families. Kids do their homework in the mini van while their parents drive them to soccer or baseball after work.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,



pic said:


> Gays and lesbians are one of the most influential, best-connected, best-funded, and best organized interest groups in modern politics, and have attained more legislative victories, political power, and popular favor in less time than virtually any other group in American history.


+1!

Especially when compared to the Internet gun forum crowd where most are +40, 50, 60yo SWMs w/out children ( thank God!) that live with their Mom and have a "Command Post" in the basement and don't even own a real gun.

No, I'm sorry, but your Airsoft pistol isn't a real gun.

As far as the same sex marriage issue goes........

I feel that my Local, County, State and Federal Gov't has more important things to worry about than whether or not Steve and Dan get married like fixing the potholes on the highway and balancing the Federal budget.

What's the current Fed. Deficit? $16.XT or something like that. Instead of worrying about Steve and Dan, fix the budget and do something about the deficit.

Just my $.02 and your mileage MAY vary, especially if you still live with your Mom and you're over 40.

Paul


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

desertman said:


> paratrooper:
> God help us if "Da Bitch" gets elected president. It is almost a certainty that the next president will be nominating judges to the Supreme Court along with the federal bench. Shaping the judiciary for decades to come.


Sort of

Adjustments to the voting rights act

Repeal of the 13th - 15th amendments ( not advocating but just saying)

some groups of people get alot more pride in their heritage and start voting in blocks like other groups.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Especially when compared to the Internet gun forum crowd where most are +40, 50, 60yo SWMs w/out children ( thank God!) that live with their Mom and have a "Command Post" in the basement and don't even own a real gun. 

No, I'm sorry, but your Airsoft pistol isn't a real gun.

Is that your opinion of the people on this forum?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Stengun said:


> Howdy,
> 
> +1!
> 
> ...


If you are trying to make friends here, you might want to change your tone a bit. Those who would like to stereotype me without knowing the first thing about me are showing a special kind of ignorance. I very much doubt that you would insult myself or many of the other members here if you were in the same room with us instead of sitting at your keyboard.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> If you are trying to make friends here, you might want to change your tone a bit. Those who would like to stereotype me without knowing the first thing about me are showing a special kind of ignorance. I very much doubt that you would insult myself or many of the other members here if you were in the same room with us instead of sitting at your keyboard.
> 
> GW


I Think the text was misunderstood, because I don't even know what an air soft is? . 
BUT, yes, I Wish I was living with "MOM"


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

rustygun said:


> They have nothing better to do and money to do it. They don't have kids so all their money, time, and resources can go into promoting themselves. Ask a mother and father these days with kids to attend a political function or donate money for a cause they just cant do it. There is not enough time in the day for average families. Kids do their homework in the mini van while their parents drive them to soccer or baseball after work.


That is a great example of it. Usually people who get stuff handed to them dont appreciate it as much. IN spite of most blacks supporting obama and him supporting gay marriage many still dont support gay marriage ( sorry you voted for the wrong person and got fooled in spite of warnings). I know many blacks that went through the civil rights movement and I dont think most gays would have been able to deal with the same crap.



Stengun said:


> Howdy,
> 
> +1!
> 
> ...


Opinions vary and you are entitled to yours. Not sure why you are here if you feel that way, but many dont think obama should be president. If you only count those have at least have paid taxes its the majority. Also with the budget skyrocking the way it has. That obama has done lots of that at a rate higher than other presidents to buy votes and gays are part of the group that helped elect him. Even before he would stick his neck out on gay marriage.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought everyone knew this already


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

pic said:


> I thought everyone knew this already


Hmmmm, that will get you thinking. Hadn't heard that one.


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

Well they call him the first gay president.


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy goldwing,



goldwing said:


> If you are trying to make friends here, you might want to change your tone a bit. Those who would like to stereotype me without knowing the first thing about me are showing a special kind of ignorance. I very much doubt that you would insult myself or many of the other members here if you were in the same room with us instead of sitting at your keyboard.
> 
> GW


Actually I post from my iPhone 5 not something with a keyboard.

On the 'Net or in person I'm a blunt and to the point type of person. Don't thrown down a cat turd and claim its a tooties roll because I tell you straight up that its a cat turd. When I point out the fact it's a cat true just suck it up and don't get mad. If no one likes I could care less.

I don't claim to be a "Billy Badbutt" but I know a several men who do think they are "Billy Badbutt" and they hold their hat in their hand and look at their feet when I'm around.

Paul


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Stengun said:


> Howdy goldwing,
> 
> Actually I post from my iPhone 5 not something with a keyboard.
> 
> ...


May want to try a keyboard billy.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Smitty79 said:


> If I'd never married I could have retired 10 years ago. 20 years driving submarines will do that for you.
> 
> I don't have a moral problem with polygamy or polyandry. Finding more than one other person I could agree with enough to stay married would be hard.
> 
> ...


I've seen those subs driving around ,, are they the OSCAR MEYER HOT DOG VEHICLES, they seem tough to navigate


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Stengun said:


> Howdy goldwing,
> 
> Actually I post from my iPhone 5 not something with a keyboard.
> 
> ...


Any pics would be helpful


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Any pics would be helpful


Check out "Range Day PT845". It's the one where the gun shoots two separate groups randomly. Another glowing recommendation for the purchase of a Brazilian built handgun!

GW


----------

